# Droid 2 ota sbf ?



## cmking

Is there an official sbf for new gingerbread? I want to try one click root but want to be able to get back to stock just in case


----------



## havens1515

Not yet, but you can still sbf back to Froyo and OTA back up to GB if something goes wrong.


----------



## cmking

Oh you can I thought that you couldnt sbf backwards. Thanks for your reply I appreciate it.


----------



## ldopa

Yes you can. I'm surprised we don't have it yet. The dx got the gb sbf from tbh a few days back. Hopefully, it will be any day for us d2 users!

CM7GB-601


----------



## xfloggingkylex

ldopa said:


> Yes you can. I'm surprised we don't have it yet. The dx got the gb sbf from tbh a few days back. Hopefully, it will be any day for us d2 users!
> 
> CM7GB-601


I dont think the D2 has seen an update since the original GB leak. The X has gotten SBFs and AIOs as well as regular flashes. I've asked p3 on twitter multiple times with no response. What I wouldn't do to see some new stuff in the TBH app.


----------



## TheSwaggeR

You have to be of significant importance to P3Droid to get a response from him. Or posting in one of his thread(s), but still may not get a direct response from him. He's pretty shallow but that's just the way some people are.


----------



## ldopa

I have written him and jrummy hundreds of times with not one response. I gave up. Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for what they do!

CM7GB-601


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Oh believe me I, too, am thankful for Jrummy's development and P3Droid's contribution and whatever else he has done. I've gotten response from Jrummy before if it wasn't a question about how to do something development-wise. Anything other than that he would respond. P3Droid, on the other hand, don't even think about saying "Hey" and expect a hey back, lol.


----------



## ldopa

Haha :!

CM7GB-601


----------



## Guest

*Moving to main section. This is for developers to publish their stuff ONLY. Notice the post at the top where it's saying " Version" etc. * moved to main area for discussions.


----------



## foxdog

The ota update (4.5.601) was packaged in a update.zip that is flashable via stock recovery (stock froyo recovery) will be useful if/when they push out a update that patches current gingerbread root method.

In other words, one could sbf to froyo, flash it in stock recovery and be on stock 4.5.601 easily. If anyone wants the zip just post so and I'll mirror it


----------



## ldopa

Well, that's what I've been doing each time I sbf (just apply the update.zip).


----------



## garlick

Motorola has stopped the leak that was where we were getting the .sbf files.

So there probably won't be anymore .sbf files, and considering the OTA GB updates stopped happening a while ago, and I don't believe have continued, I wouldn't expect an .sbf of gingerbread to ever get released.

Which means you'll always have to .sbf back to .330 and then update from there. Kind of pain, but it works at least.


----------



## foxdog

garlick said:


> Motorola has stopped the leak that was where we were getting the .sbf files.
> 
> So there probably won't be anymore .sbf files, and considering the OTA GB updates stopped happening a while ago, and I don't believe have continued, I wouldn't expect an .sbf of gingerbread to ever get released.
> 
> Which means you'll always have to .sbf back to .330 and then update from there. Kind of pain, but it works at least.


Your trippin


----------



## DrPhant0m

foxdog said:


> The ota update (4.5.601) was packaged in a update.zip that is flashable via stock recovery (stock froyo recovery) will be useful if/when they push out a update that patches current gingerbread root method.
> 
> In other words, one could sbf to froyo, flash it in stock recovery and be on stock 4.5.601 easily. If anyone wants the zip just post so and I'll mirror it


Could one put said update.zip on the root of one's phone... and in case of a borked (bootlooping) ROM install, could one then use said update.zip file in the stock recovery (following a wipe of data and cache) to restore one's phone back to a working (albeit stock/unrooted) OS? At least one could call one's wife on the way home from one's location of employment... rather than one having a borked phone the whole way home... one.

The reason I ask is because I am frequently tempted to flash new ROMs while at work... but our network and computers are locked down so tightly that I can't install RSD Lite, nor can I connect external storage devices... meaning I can't SBF back to stock in case of epic FUBAR. I've pondered the possibility of being able to drop an update.zip file on the root of my SD card for use in just such an occasion, but haven't actively pursued a solution.

Thanks for your time, and I apologize for the high douche quotient of my first paragraph... I don't normally stay up this late.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

DrPhant0m said:


> Could one put said update.zip on the root of one's phone... and in case of a borked (bootlooping) ROM install, could one then use said update.zip file in the stock recovery (following a wipe of data and cache) to restore one's phone back to a working (albeit stock/unrooted) OS? At least one could call one's wife on the way home from one's location of employment... rather than one having a borked phone the whole way home... one.
> 
> The reason I ask is because I am frequently tempted to flash new ROMs while at work... but our network and computers are locked down so tightly that I can't install RSD Lite, nor can I connect external storage devices... meaning I can't SBF back to stock in case of epic FUBAR. I've pondered the possibility of being able to drop an update.zip file on the root of my SD card for use in just such an occasion, but haven't actively pursued a solution.
> 
> Thanks for your time, and I apologize for the high douche quotient of my first paragraph... I don't normally stay up this late.


Sort of. If you are running a blur based rom that should work (data wipe then update.zip). But, if you bootloop cm7 I don't think you can flash the update.zip to fix it. It isn't a flashable sbf type zip like the monster froyo sbf.

Sent from CM4D2GB using Tapatalk


----------



## DrPhant0m

xfloggingkylex said:


> Sort of. If you are running a blur based rom that should work (data wipe then update.zip). But, if you bootloop cm7 I don't think you can flash the update.zip to fix it. It isn't a flashable sbf type zip like the monster froyo sbf.
> 
> Sent from CM4D2GB using Tapatalk


So... what I'm hearing is that if you botch a CM7 install (or any similar 'cooked' ROM), and you have bootlooping as a result... you can't simply run an update.zip file (regardless of the contents of the file) from the stock recovery (even after wiping the data and cache and anything else on the phone)... even if your intent is just to get ANY WORKING OS on your phone. I'm not trying to install CM7 from update.zip, here. I'm just trying to get back to being able to make calls. If my options are a soft-bricked phone or ANYTHING ELSE (stock FroYo motoblur, MIUI, even Cupcake)... I'm going to pick anything other than a soft-bricked phone.

I can't make myself clear enough that I want to be able to get my phone back to ANY running condition, regardless of what OS/ROM I put back on, WITHOUT needing a PC and an SBF file to do it. Is this possible?

Admittedly, I'm pretty much only referring to when something goes wrong on installing a 'cooked' OS... and this just may be one of those cases when you NEED to SBF the phone back to a stock OS... I'm just hoping there's another way.

Thanks!


----------



## foxdog

No, I would not flash it in a attempt to get to working state. It most likely won't install anyway. However, I'm in a similar position as you... don't want to bork phone at wrong time because it's time consuming to fix it. What I do is I got this app called boot manager. It lets you install/run roms to your sdcard. it takes a little while to setup and not free but in my opinion, well worth it. In fact, its saved me several times from needing to sbf. ChevyNo1 recently put out a beta rom that isn't booting (he don't have a d2 so he is doing the best he can) where other people are sbf'ing due to not being able to get past the M screen, I simply did a battery pull which caused clockwork to auto load when I started the phone again where I was able to flash the zip that tells my phone to boot up the internal OS rather than one of the ones on my sdcard.


----------



## bikedude880

You can try defy 2nd init recovery from market. It adds in the ability to load into cwm on every boot, regardless of phone state.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pedronveloso.sndinitdefy


----------



## foxdog

bikedude880 said:


> You can try defy 2nd init recovery from market. It adds in the ability to load into cwm on every boot, regardless of phone state.
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pedronveloso.sndinitdefy


Have you tried that?


----------



## xfloggingkylex

Boot manager is excellent, the only issue is our phone must be on a 2nd init rom, but then you can load a recovery of stock gb, or any other gb based rom you want off the sd. If you mess up the install you just use cwr to flash back to the phones rom. Very simple and very safe.

Sent from CM4D2GB using Tapatalk


----------

